# Here is my design, which print-on-demand service will produce the best quality?



## SolidSlug (Jan 14, 2010)

Note: This is a raster image. I don't have it in vectorial format.


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

Any printer should be able to print that design for you. Many printers also offer fulfillment if that's what you're looking for.


----------



## SolidSlug (Jan 14, 2010)

Pwear said:


> Any printer should be able to print that design for you. Many printers also offer fulfillment if that's what you're looking for.


I don't consider the above image as satisfactory. The black of the fabric shows through to some degree in various parts of the design.

I am new to this and I have no idea about DTG, vinyl, screen printing, etc.
Although I hear vinyl produces much better results in terms of sharpness and durability.

Is there a tutorial about the various methods and their advantages?

But, yes, it has to be a print-on-demand service, directly accessible to consumers.


----------



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

I think all the POD's are sub par, but a simple 2 color design like this could be screenprint fulfilled, try printmojo.com


----------



## artlife (Jan 15, 2010)

SolidSlug said:


> Note: This is a raster image. I don't have it in vectorial format.


that image would be easy to vectorise. Then, you would get the best results from someplace like I think spreadshirt which does cadcut work. That way you get a crisp sharp 100% opaque image. But for that you must have vector. 
otherwise that design is best direct screen print or cadcut transfer. if you want to one-off then an online service like spreadshirt or custom cadcut from someplace like stahls are your best best. direct screen print is not economical in small quantities and insane for one-off.


----------



## SolidSlug (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks, I am in the process of vectorizing the design.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Do you have the design with out the sweatshirt?


----------



## SolidSlug (Jan 14, 2010)

FatKat Printz said:


> Do you have the design with out the sweatshirt?


Yes, indeed. I just converted it in Inkscape. It was easy as pie.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

I would do a 2 color vinyl that would be the least expensive for short runs, screenprinting for longer runs.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

my question is ...the problem is easy to solve, but then what ? do you already a bunch sold?
It's one design, and appeals to mostly males, I think, ...so..what now? volume sales are determined by ..luck..who can predict what the public will go ga ga over? ..pet rock, Beanies ..whatever...and that has a short sell cycle ..or,. # of skus to allow enough mass appeal and longevity of business, or , the best...first to market /ownership of a theme/niche. these are not consumables like M+M's....you need alot of skus that are constantly evolving to feed the short attention beast.


----------



## SolidSlug (Jan 14, 2010)

I know Print-On-Demand won't allow me to control quality.

But, for my situation, it's the best way to go.

I do not want to carry unsold inventories and I do not want to bother with fulfillment.

Given these requirements, I obviously understand my margins are not going to be very bright. But, you know, bootstrapping is an art.


----------

